# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  Unlock Root v2.3.0

## mohamed73

*UnlockRoot is an easy one click Root/Unroot for most android devices starting from Android 2.1 till 4.0*     *This tool only grant root accsess and does not unlock simlock* 
Supported OS: WinXP/Vista/WIN7  
How to Root Your Phone/Tablet :  Your device must be in USB Debugging mode. To turn it on, go to Settings > Applications > Development and check the box.Connect your device to your PC, Run UnlockRoot.exe，Click “Unlock Root”, Enjoy！ 
Updates History :  
v2.3.0 updates： -- Support ICS deivec root (Galaxy Nexus, Transformer Prime, Motorola RAZR, Acer A200)
v2.2.2 updates： -- Support Kindel Fire 6.2.2
v2.2.1 updates：
-- Check device pre root state.
v2.2 updates： -- Support Kindel Fire 6.2.1 and lower.-- Support more pre-root devices.
v2.1 updates： -- Request administrator privileges
v2.0 updates： -- New interface, more beautiful.-- Support multi-language.-- Updated root method, Support more devices.-- Support ROM version before Android 2.1.-- Superuser.apk Update to ver.3.0.7.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mourou

مشكور اخي محمد

----------


## azizlamori

Merci beaucoup

----------


## toufik00

merci   infiniment

----------


## zagdouda

مشكور اخي

----------

